# Saddam Whoshanging



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Fox News said Saddam Who hanging is dead 3 Cheers for justice.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah, it's on CNN too ... Their showing Dearborn Mi. I guess there's a large Iraqi population.

DOA @ 10:05


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Yippee! :smt023 :smt033


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

:supz: :drinkers: :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.:smt023


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Hope that all of his victims got to line the banisters as he slid by into Hell.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Yes! This is great news. Even the bleeding hearts out should admit that piece of shit deserved to die.


----------



## tundraman (Dec 23, 2006)

:smt1099


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:nutkick:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 @ the title...thats funny!


Im waiting for the video to be posted on youtube, lol.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 @ the title...thats funny!
> 
> Im waiting for the video to be posted on youtube, lol.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I like this one better...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought I'd keep my mouth shut on this one, but with the pics, I gotta say something.

I don't support the death penalty. Now, I *will* admit that if anyone deserves to die, it would be someone like him. The scale of things he has done doesn't even begin to compare to a murderer here in the states that killed 1 person. He is a terrible guy, as is many others in the middle east... But, U'll never see me celebrating anyone's death, no matter who it is...

Just my 2 cents... Carry on I guess....

(I know, now I'll be the unpopular guy here now)


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I thought I'd keep my mouth shut on this one, but with the pics, I gotta say something.
> 
> I don't support the death penalty. Now, I will admit that if anyone deserves to die, it would be someone like him. The scale of things he has done doesn't even begin to compare to a murderer here in the states that killed 1 person. But, U'll never see me celebrating anyone's death, no matter who it is...
> 
> Just my 2 cents... Carry on I guess....


It's definitely a touchy subject for some... but this man is responsible hundreds of thousands, if not millions of deaths.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Should have been Osama.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 @ the title...thats funny!
> 
> Im waiting for the video to be posted on youtube, lol.


It's already out, but not on youtube... I've got the link. Doesn't show the actual hanging, just the moments leading up to it.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The religion of piss loses another "great" warrior:smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

js said:


> It's already out, but not on youtube... I've got the link. Doesn't show the actual hanging, just the moments leading up to it.


There's the rub. How do we know that Saddam's _really_ dead? CNN's grainy picture of a body wrapped in a shroud could be anybody. This whole execution thing could be a world-class hoax.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The first time in history of the Middle East that a Tryant was tried, convicted, and hung for hus crimes. You can bet that it sendsa message to all that there is hope and maybe someday they all can get justice. The leaders around the worldalso see that they might ended up the same way if they aren't careful with what they do. That is cause for celebration.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> There's the rub. How do we know that Saddam's _really_ dead? CNN's grainy picture of a body wrapped in a shroud could be anybody. This whole execution thing could be a world-class hoax.


He's done...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

The execution was conducted in a method that is insensitive to his culture. He needed to be beheaded with a dull, rusty blade. Would've made for better viewing too.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Revolver said:


> The execution was conducted in a method that is insensitive to his culture. He needed to be beheaded with a dull, rusty blade. Would've made for better viewing too.


Agreed! :smt023


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Revolver said:


> The execution was conducted in a method that is insensitive to his culture. He needed to be beheaded with a dull, rusty blade. Would've made for better viewing too.


:smt023


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Revolver said:


> The execution was conducted in a method that is insensitive to his culture. He needed to be beheaded with a dull, rusty *Razor* blade. Would've made for better viewing too.


Yup! :smt023


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Glad it's all over with, tired seeing his mug every time i turn the tube on.


----------

